# Coffee beans. How do I make them make coffee?



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2017)

Hi folks, 

I want to try making my coffee from 'real' beans.

After grinding them, how does one turn them into coffee?

I am probably making myself look stupid, but the nearest I have come to making 'real' coffee is a filter machine, (in the 80s) and today's method of using a cafetiere. 

Also once ground does the coffee ever become stale? ( I also assume that once brewed, like tea, the results can become 'stewed'. )

Maybe you connoisseurs can help me decide if it's worth the bother, as I only drink at the most three cups a day; some days, none! 

Cheers and Thanks in anticipation for any recommendations and things to watch out for! :lol: 


John


----------



## Farmer Giles (25 Aug 2017)

I've had all sorts of machines over the years but keep coming back to the cafetiere or french press as the US call them. Easy to use, easy to clean, no faffing about and inexpensive. You can spend loads on kit. I have a Cuisinart Burr Mill, comes in about 50 to 60 quid and is still going after over 10 years. Apart from that the cafetieres are about a tenner or so and you can get replacement glasses but theses tend to be almost as much as a complete unit.

I grind the beans medium, and just enough for each brew, you will have to experiment how strong you like it with beans you have to get how much to put in, also depends on the size of the cafetiere. I add the ground beans to the cafetiere, add boiling water, stir a bit, wait for 30 seconds, stir again, stick the plunger on then plunge after 2 to 3 minutes.

If you want cappuccino, espresso etc. then you will need more kit and there's loads of ways of getting there but can cost a few pounds to hundreds. I would start with a cafetiere.


----------



## CHJ (25 Aug 2017)

I'm no expert but I do appreciate a selection of good coffee and like sampling different bean types and roasts.
I'd rather go without than drink a 'bad brue' shall we say.

Are the beans you are obtaining 'green' and roasting the beans yourself, or obtaining already roasted.

If the latter then keep them whole until needed for best flavour.

Grind in coffee grinder as needed, adjusting the 'finesse' of the grind to suit your brue method.

Or if must grind a quantity at a time place in airtight container once ground.

Use Filter or cafetiere to 'brue'

Stale? looses some aroma if not fresh, hence why ready ground coffee is in sealed packaging and in some brands controlled atmosphere.

Coffee can go bitter if kept on heated hotplate and loose subtle aroma details, if you must brue enough for several cups or to be consumed over half an hour or so keep in thermal jug.


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2017)

Much appreciated info. As I usually buy ground coffee and use my 'French Press', for a special drink, I think it now depends on which make I finally prefer. 
At the moment I am using Taylor's After Dark, and it makes me smile, so I guess it suits my palate. That's from the cafetiere of course. For a quick cup of coffee I use Alta Rica instant from Asda. That is the nicest instant coffee I have ever drunk, and it does have a true, smoky flavour. 

So thanks again. I will just use the kit I have already, and need only buy a grinder of some sort. From then on it's experimentation, with some Colombian coffee! 

I am going to have some fun I sense sorting out which beans to buy (Although I thought they were all brown. Never tasted green coffee) :wink:
I wasn't planning on roasting the beans myself. BTW, and I do already have a cafetiere so I'll be using that.


----------



## Chris152 (25 Aug 2017)

Apparently 'The brewing temperature of the water used is very important. It should be between 195 F (91 C) and 205 F (96 C). The closer to 205 F (96 C) the better. Boiling water (212 F - 100 C) should never be used, as it will burn the coffee. Water that is less than 195 F (91 C) will not extract properly.' I tend to just wait a little before pouring water that's boiled into the cafetiere from the kettle.


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2017)

Chris152":37iyyg2p said:


> Apparently 'The brewing temperature of the water used is very important. It should be between 195 F (91 C) and 205 F (96 C). The closer to 205 F (96 C) the better. Boiling water (212 F - 100 C) should never be used, as it will burn the coffee. Water that is less than 195 F (91 C) will not extract properly.' I tend to just wait a little before pouring water that's boiled into the cafetiere from the kettle.



Same applies to tea Chris, where boiling water is concerned. Bring the water to the boil then let it go off the boil, and stand for about 15 seconds, before wetting the tea. I use that principle even for a teabag in a mug. I also warm the mug under the running hot tap first! Makes a difference. For my Earl Grey I use a china pot! (Not to drink from of course! :mrgreen: 

John


----------



## CHJ (25 Aug 2017)

Like most things convenience and process repeatability often comes at a price, modern electronic controlled kettles make a real difference to the appreciation of differing Tea and Coffee flavours without some of the guesswork. 

Totally indulgent on some fronts just like the equivalent in modern semi programmable toasters and slow cookers etc. but Hey why not just enjoy a little luxury if you can afford the pension hit.


----------



## jlawford (25 Aug 2017)

Google search for Brew Methods- you will find there are many ways to make coffee!!

Simplest way is a cafetière/French press (they are the same thing). You are going to want to grind medium to coarse, and use 20g coffee to 300ml of water. Use a digital scale- water is metric so 1 litre = 1kg meaning you can weigh the water as it pours in. 

Biggest factor is the freshness and quality of the coffee beans. HasBean cofeee and Square Mile Coffee are recommended. In time, and depending where you live, you might find a local coffee roaster. 

Don't bother with a temperature gauge for, just leave the boiled water for about a minute after it's stopped bubbling.

In time you might also look at a manual pour-over/filter set up like the V60. Each method has their own differences. Main thing is to buy freshly roasted coffee. 1-2 weeks!! If you buy from Square Mile you can get it the day after roasting as they only ship two days a week. That is going to make a HUGE difference 

Quarter Horse coffee in Brum is my favourite. They roast right in the shop and can advise you.


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Aug 2017)

I am a bit of an addict and have a semi commercial Rocket double boiler espresso machine, and heavy duty Italian grinder (which is necessary for a fine even grind for espresso). If you are after true espresso then a proper pressurised machine is essential. Lots of people prefer a variant of filtered coffee though. Steam wand for frothing milk is fun. 

Roasted beans go stale in a few weeks, so buy small quantities and see them in an airtight container. Only grind as you need to. Some of the UK on-line shops do taster sets of small quantities of beans, which is quite good when you are working out what you like.


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Aug 2017)

The most important thing to achieve good tasting coffee is: buy whole beans and grind just before making the coffee.

ground coffee looses its flavour very quickly, the flavours start to get lost as soon as the beans are ground and will be pretty stale after a few hours.

French press coffee, pour over and filter can be brewed with quite course ground coffee.

there are some fantastic artisan coffee roasters around now, Hasbean, Rave, Union, Silver oak (these sites have useful brewing guides, especially Hasbean)

I like this one:
https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/co ... ture-blend

tasting notes of chocolate, caramel and nuts 

If you are interested in getting the best from coffee, try an aeropress coffee maker, although you will need a half decent coffee grinder (blade grinders that are cheap are also very poor at achieving a consistent grind size and produce too many fines) There are hand grinders available though.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aerobie-AeroPr ... =aeropress

If you want to know everything there is to know about coffee, try this forum:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum.php

Its full of coffee geeks!


----------



## Jacob (25 Aug 2017)

Moka.





On a gas ring the handle might get melted like this one, but easy to replace with a bit of brass etc.
Very fast on an induction hob.
NB when it says "6 cup" model it means 6 tiny espressos, which is equivalent to 2 large cups.


----------



## Bm101 (25 Aug 2017)

I'm with Jacob. French press is to weak for me and I don't have the money to invest in a proper machine or the time to faff about with one in the morning. I'm out of bed, dressed in the dark, teeth done and coffee made and in the van in 20 minutes. Fireman Sam can't manage those times. At 4am every minute in bed counts.  
The stove top is the best of all worlds for me. Fast, easy, cheap, makes strong espresso (of a kind) to which I add water milk and sugar. No expert but I can't drink instant. I just drink pre ground lavazza. No civet cat beans in my life. I just keep it in a jar but I'll do a pack in a week. Sure there's more delicate and refined tastes than mine though.


----------



## Eric The Viking (25 Aug 2017)

I got introduced to "cold brew" recently. Was pleasantly surprised at how good it is - was expecting it to be a gimmic. But I'm not rushing to get set up for it - can't imagine waiting overnight for coffee! I rarely drink coffee without milk, but I do in that case.

So meanwhile, I too am back at the cafetiere, although the coffee is Taylors's already-ground from Waitrose around the corner. It's our selected discount item, and we buy it when it's on offer in quantity (have on several occasions emptied the shelf), as the discount then is quite substantial.


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Aug 2017)

Espresso is difficult to do properly, so without the investment in a decent burr grinder and a quality espresso machine that can maintain pressure and temperature reliably, I would say choose an easier brewing method.

If you like milk based coffee drink, like latte, flat white etc then an espresso machine is needed as they all have the steam wand that does it -again only decent machines have the power to produce enough steam.

The best tasting coffee at home is always going to be freshly ground beans what ever the brew method.

The independant artisan roasters have really moved the quality of coffee forward in the last few years. Independant quality coffee shops are now appearing in the high street and competing against the Costanerobucks of the world!

The big chains use budget coffee beans and tend to roast the beans until they are burnt, so the subtle flavour notes are lost, but they do it so the strong bitter coffee taste cuts through the milk based drinks that are so popular.


----------



## Lons (25 Aug 2017)

I have a pod machine and an American Cuisinart bean to cup thingy, both are disappointing but mostly use the same pot that Jacob listed, we have 2 sizes and also use the pre ground Lavazza that Bm uses and it's not bad.
Just can't bring myself to spend several hundreds £s on a decent machine or hours faffing about making by hand.


----------



## Rorschach (25 Aug 2017)

Jacob":1w6sywdj said:


> Moka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you use an aluminium moka pot on an induction hob?


----------



## Jacob (25 Aug 2017)

Rorschach":2ncsdnl9 said:


> Jacob":2ncsdnl9 said:
> 
> 
> > Moka.
> ...


Good question. The answer is we have a stainless steel one. Not the one in the photo. Basically the same but a few design (and material) changes. More like this:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2017)

Put a magnet on it - if it sticks, it'll work on an induction hob, if it doesn't it won't. You can get intermediate mats to transmit the heat but they are inefficient.


----------



## Harbo (25 Aug 2017)

I use a cafeteria for dinner parties but for myself I use an Italian Expresso machine - that way you can produce the crema, something that a Mocha cannot do ( I have a stainless steel one too).
I buy my beans from a small roaster in Stratford upon Avon, who roasts to order and doesn't charge postage if 4 or more packs are ordered.
I grind each brew with a variable grind grinder to achieve the correct rate of flow.
The whole process is very quick once set up - a few seconds to grind directly into the portafilter, compressed with a calibrated tamper, express for 30 seconds- done. Yummy coffee with the rich crema on top. My wife likes lattes so I add milk to the mug and microwave for 1 min. Cappuccinos are more time consuming having to froth the milk with the steam wand before adding to the expresso. Americanos - just add hot water to the expresso.

Rod


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Aug 2017)

I use gas for cooking, so I suppose I could stick my griddle iron on the jets, to use a pot on the stove? :idea:

This all seems like an Alchemist's dream and a bit arcane. Usually I just like my coffee black; or on occasions I drop in some cream. 
But it's an interesting subject and I am learning a lit! 

Cheers

John


----------



## RossJarvis (26 Aug 2017)

I'm no connoisseur, but like coffee from freshly ground beans. I use a cafetière and find most people don't use enough coffee. Generally 3/4" to 1" deep at the bottom is about right regardless of the size of the glass wotsit. Bearing in mind the price of a bag of beans is about the same as that for a cuppa in a coffee shop, why stint?


----------



## Lons (26 Aug 2017)

Rorschach":19xmbxob said:


> How do you use an aluminium moka pot on an induction hob?



As said, buy a steel one but what I did was buy a steel converter plate which is just a disk of 3mm stainless steel whith a couple of holes and a wire lifter, works a treat and not expensive. If you want to go even cheaper you can buy just about any size steel disk off ebay.


----------



## AndyT (26 Aug 2017)

Is nobody else using an Aeropress? A little more fiddly than a cafetiere but the coffee is better. Much cheaper and simpler than a plumbed in machine. Keep your beans in the fridge, grind what you need for a brew and use straight away. All that lovely aroma when you are grinding is flavour disappearing into the air that won't make it into your cup.
Don't be tempted by pods - they lock you in to the razor blade/printer ink model of pricing and supply.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Aug 2017)

I'm reading this with amused interest as I can't believe the trouble and expense people go to to make something so vile as coffee. It's 53 years since I drank a cup, and I'd cross the road to avoid the smell. :lol:


----------



## MrTeroo (26 Aug 2017)

If you have any interest in keeping your cholesterol levels down, then avoid the cafetiere method and use the filter method.

http://www.food-info.net/uk/products/coffee/kahweol.htm

Tastes better anyway.


----------



## Harbo (26 Aug 2017)

If you go down the filter method, avoid the machines that keep the coffee hot - it can stew them.
Use a cheap filter funnel placed over your mug.

Rod


----------



## Bm101 (26 Aug 2017)

Benchwayze":35nv11q4 said:


> I use gas for cooking, so I suppose I could stick my griddle iron on the jets, to use a pot on the stove? :idea:
> 
> This all seems like an Alchemist's dream and a bit arcane. Usually I just like my coffee black; or on occasions I drop in some cream.
> But it's an interesting subject and I am learning a lit!
> ...



I'm on gas John and just stick it on the regular hob it works fine. Mind the handle'so to the side.
Water goes in the bottom, coffee above. Steam is forced through the coffee and splutters up to the top bit. Pour it out job done. Takes about 3 minutes.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## RobinBHM (26 Aug 2017)

AndyT":22rlkazg said:


> Is nobody else using an Aeropress? A little more fiddly than a cafetiere but the coffee is better. Much cheaper and simpler than a plumbed in machine. Keep your beans in the fridge, grind what you need for a brew and use straight away. All that lovely aroma when you are grinding is flavour disappearing into the air that won't make it into your cup.
> Don't be tempted by pods - they lock you in to the razor blade/printer ink model of pricing and supply.



Yes, I use the aeropress -great invention, just £25 for amazing coffee.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Aug 2017)

For Mr. Teroo, 

No, no interest in worrying about cholesterol. I am following a low-carb hi-fat diet, It takes a lot of cholesterol to make a person, and if you lower your levels too far, your liver merely produces a top-up! Lol! I tried to buy a filter coffee maker, but I couldn't find one on the shelves. That was why I bought the cafetiere. 

For Phil.p
Takes all sorts Phil!  I used to feel the same about garlic. Now I use it in most of my 'Pot-Messes'!


----------



## AJB Temple (26 Aug 2017)

Amazing range on here. As above I use a double boiler rocket now, but I used to use a Francis Francis for well over a decade (still have it) that uses paper pods. These are not crazy expensive if you buy in bulk on line. I also have a nespresso on my desk at work and one at home, but the pods are a rip off and the coffee is only OK, though you do get some crema. I don't like filter coffee all that much as teh taste is vastly different to an espresso through a portafilter. Never tried the Moka system myself, as when I have been served it the coffee tastes bitter, but that could be the beans or the person making it. Hard to believe there are so many systems for making a cup of coffee. 

Grinding is a black art as well. Especailly for espresso.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Aug 2017)

On balance, I'll look into finding a good supplier of fresh-ground beans. I'll have to experiment with flavours I suppose. Plus, I have just come across a nice filter machine which will sit beside the bed all night, on timer. That way I can wake up to a fresh cup, ready to pour! Sets me up for the day does my morning coffee. My Lady is in care now, so much as I miss not having Jean here, I might as well please myself. (She never liked having such things in the bedroom!) 

Thanks folks. By all means keep the discussion going if you wish! 

Cheers 

John


----------



## Harbo (26 Aug 2017)

I use Monsoon Estates Coffee Co based at Stratford upon Avon.
Excellent coffee and very friendly service.
Good range of coffees including Swiss Water Treatment decaffeinated. 
Postage free on 4 or more packs.

Rod


----------



## MrTeroo (26 Aug 2017)

Benchwayze":29bfimhw said:


> For Mr. Teroo,
> 
> No, no interest in worrying about cholesterol. I am following a low-carb hi-fat diet, It takes a lot of cholesterol to make a person, and if you lower your levels too far, your liver merely produces a top-up! Lol! I tried to buy a filter coffee maker, but I couldn't find one on the shelves. That was why I bought the cafetiere.
> 
> ...



They are out of fashion now, which means you can pick up hardly used ones on ebay for peanuts.
I recently got an all in one filter / espresso / capuccino machine for a tenner. £240 when new only 4/5 years ago. It is in as new condition.


----------



## iNewbie (26 Aug 2017)

No wonder you guys on here are so irritable. Its all that caffeine!

As much as I love coffee the proper way its all a bit of a faff and an irregular heartbeat isn't a desire of mine.  So I go the easy route... 

https://www.kenco.co.uk/range/instant-c ... caff-free/

Although a friend made me some of this ground LOR which was most enjoyable -£9 a pack!.

https://www.frenchclick.co.uk/p-570-mai ... x250g.aspx


----------



## treeturner123 (26 Aug 2017)

Hi

Some of us have to take our coffee on the go so are forced to enter what is know as 'A Coffee House'. For those who only drink at home, let me tell you that there are a wide range of these establishments on every high street. For a generally reasonable, nearly always the same cup, I go to Costa or Café Nero. I dislike Starbuck's coffee so much that, when on the motorway and gasping, I will carry on PAST a Starbuck's outlet to the next Costa. My colleagues think I'm mad, but......

Phil


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Aug 2017)

treeturner123":3qfkb61k said:


> I dislike Starbuck's coffee so much that, when on the motorway and gasping, I will carry on PAST a Starbuck's outlet to the next Costa.



Same here. Starbucks coffee is awful.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## RobinBHM (26 Aug 2017)

treeturner123":ppji8vzg said:


> Hi
> 
> Some of us have to take our coffee on the go so are forced to enter what is know as 'A Coffee House'. For those who only drink at home, let me tell you that there are a wide range of these establishments on every high street. For a generally reasonable, nearly always the same cup, I go to Costa or Café Nero. I dislike Starbuck's coffee so much that, when on the motorway and gasping, I will carry on PAST a Starbuck's outlet to the next Costa. My colleagues think I'm mad, but......
> 
> Phil



Starbucks over roast their beans, so the strong taste notes are more burnt flavours than coffee.

I used to quite like Starbucks, but I cant touch it these days.


----------



## novocaine (29 Aug 2017)

AndyT":39i40uff said:


> Is nobody else using an Aeropress? A little more fiddly than a cafetiere but the coffee is better. Much cheaper and simpler than a plumbed in machine. Keep your beans in the fridge, grind what you need for a brew and use straight away. All that lovely aroma when you are grinding is flavour disappearing into the air that won't make it into your cup.
> Don't be tempted by pods - they lock you in to the razor blade/printer ink model of pricing and supply.



yep. 
I'd say less faff than a cafetiere, so much easier to clean it. inverted method is as quick if not quicker than a cafetiere too. 

haven't used a cafetiere since I got one and not used a moka pot in months. so happy with it I had to buy another one when the wife melted it. 
all well and good having an amazing machine that does it for you, but few of them beat the aeropress and all of them take a lot more time and effort to clean. 

as to grinding. I'll grind a weekends worth at a time, 2-4 days is the maximum. if you can get it, try to get beans from a local roasting house (google for one), they'll be fresher than store bought, but if your like me and cheap/lazy, some store bought are ok, I don't like Taylors, but that's personal. 

hand grinder is fine if it's just for you, machine grinder if your making for more than one. burr grinder, not blades makes a better grind, I'm very happy with my delongi Kg79 machine grinder but also have a hario mss-1b hand grinder for traveling.


----------



## AJB Temple (29 Aug 2017)

For info: Waitrose are now doing a wide range (maybe 20) of different ground coffees in quite small packages, for those who want to buy ready ground. This includes various roasts and single bean varieties or robusta and arabica.


----------



## MrTeroo (29 Aug 2017)

AJB Temple":38rab1p1 said:


> For info: Waitrose are now doing a wide range (maybe 20) of different ground coffees in quite small packages, for those who want to buy ready ground. This includes various roasts and single bean varieties or robusta and arabica.




Waitrose Java is the only coffee we drink now. Superb.

We've tried lots over the years but this one beats them all.


----------



## Harbo (30 Aug 2017)

Coffee is at its best generally about 5 days from roasting - something that store bought coffees can never achieve.

Rod


----------



## MrTeroo (30 Aug 2017)

Harbo":xk03qf5d said:


> If you go down the filter method, avoid the machines that keep the coffee hot - it can stew them.
> Use a cheap filter funnel placed over your mug.
> 
> Rod



There is a cunning way around that - just make the amount you need. 
1 cup, 2 cups

That's how I use mine.


----------



## Farmer Giles (30 Aug 2017)

Ditto about Starbucks, mediocre coffee and don't pay their UK taxes, I avoid a lot of companies like Starbucks and Boots, they avoid tax, I avoid them.

Coffee bean wise, I like to try a variety rather than stick to one bean. 

Also ditto on the high fat low carb diet and no statins, I like my cholesterol


----------

